
An Astonishing Video Shows CRISPR Editing DNA in Real Time - woodandsteel
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/11/crispr-video-real-time/545603/?single_page=true
======
woodandsteel
This is amazing.

The video was produced by a new technology called high-speed atomic-force
microscopy.

